# External Hard disk suggestion



## rakesh-the gilli (Oct 18, 2013)

Hi friends, i am planning to buy a 2 TB external Hard disk [with power adapter] primarily for backup as my laptop's internal 750GB hard disk is full and i have lots of movies and shows to backup. I wont be moving the hard disk regularly so i opted for an external version. In flipkart seagate expansion 2TB is available for Rs.6674. Is it ok to proceed with buying it. My budget is Rs.7000. Can i expect any further price drop in coming months among external hard disks.? Kindly provide suggestions


----------



## kkn13 (Oct 19, 2013)

I've got a wd elements se 2tb and the warranty policy is great 
I dropped mine once and they replaced it for free
Only drawback is that its a USB 2.0 but I get the same speeds as my 3.0 drives so its a fast 2.0 drive


----------



## rakesh-the gilli (Oct 19, 2013)

kkn13 said:


> I've got a wd elements se 2tb and the warranty policy is great
> I dropped mine once and they replaced it for free
> Only drawback is that its a USB 2.0 but I get the same speeds as my 3.0 drives so its a fast 2.0 drive



Yes I saw the WD Elements SE 2TB in another website for around Rs.7xxx. As it doesn't support USB 3.0, i didn't opt for it.
What about the HDD that i quoted, can i go ahead and purchase

Time for an update. I saw in flipkart that Seagate expansion 2TB was retailing for Rs.6192, which is a sweet 500rs lesser. Hence placed an order. Phew..


----------



## vidhubhushan (Oct 20, 2013)

please post your experience with it later


----------



## rakesh-the gilli (Oct 20, 2013)

vidhubhushan said:


> please post your experience with it later



Yes definitely i will be sharing my experience after i get the product. FYI, Flipkart changed the price from Rs.6192 to Rs.6674 back within a day. So i am happy that i ordered on the only day when the price was Rs.500 less.

Product is expected to ship on October 23rd as per my email order summary

And moderators thanks for moving this thread to the proper place..


----------



## kkn13 (Oct 21, 2013)

rakesh-the gilli said:


> Yes definitely i will be sharing my experience after i get the product. FYI, Flipkart changed the price from Rs.6192 to Rs.6674 back within a day. So i am happy that i ordered on the only day when the price was Rs.500 less.
> 
> Product is expected to ship on October 23rd as per my email order summary
> 
> And moderators thanks for moving this thread to the proper place..



Seagate is a great hdd maker pls post ur transfer speeds if u can


----------



## rakesh-the gilli (Oct 23, 2013)

Hi everyone. I got my Hard disk delivered yesterday by afternoon (ordered october 19). I was expecting it to be delivered today. Nevertheless, the package was good. The connectivity cable provided is USB 3.0 SuperSpeed. Inorder to ensure that the hard disk was not damaged during transit i tested its working, cable fittings with ports as soon as i got my hands on it. Also using Hard disk Sentinel software i tested it for bad sectors, confirmed it is brand new by checking its power on time using the software. Happy with it 

Sorry i couldn't test transfer speeds. I will test and post it as soon as possible.

If there is any specific software with which i can check transfer speeds rather than random file copy tests kindly say so


----------



## maheshn (Oct 25, 2013)

rakesh-the gilli said:


> Hi everyone. I got my Hard disk delivered yesterday by afternoon (ordered october 19). I was expecting it to be delivered today. Nevertheless, the package was good. The connectivity cable provided is USB 3.0 SuperSpeed. Inorder to ensure that the hard disk was not damaged during transit i tested its working, cable fittings with ports as soon as i got my hands on it. Also using Hard disk Sentinel software i tested it for bad sectors, confirmed it is brand new by checking its power on time using the software. Happy with it
> 
> Sorry i couldn't test transfer speeds. I will test and post it as soon as possible.
> 
> If there is any specific software with which i can check transfer speeds rather than random file copy tests kindly say so



Try Crystal Diskmark, at


```
*crystalmark.info/software/CrystalDiskMark/index-e.html
```

and Crystal Diskinfo at


```
*crystalmark.info/software/CrystalDiskInfo/index-e.html
```

Both are free, well known and stable software and will allow you to export results to text.


----------



## rakesh-the gilli (Oct 25, 2013)

maheshn said:


> Try Crystal Diskmark, at
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Thanks for the links. I will soon carry out the benchmarks and post the results


----------

